# What has been your most exciting Uber ride?



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

You tell me yours and when I have seen the responses I shall gladly tell you my most amazing experience. I have had maybe 7-8 memorable Uber experiences that have ended up socially. 5 with girls. One with a couple and the other 2 with single guys  X!X!X!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

That time I got a tip....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

That time a young drunk woman scratched my back as we talked about Dave Matthews Band at the end of a ride. This was at the end of my worst ride ever that I have documented elsewhere here on the forum.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Most exciting ride share trip. The Sidecar drug deal run through South Central. These dudes were packing heat and yelling at people out the window. Almost quit after this one. 

Best Uber ride of all time: 7 AM hour and a half long wine run all over Pasadena with a drunk wine connoisseur. I've done the story on stage and it gets huge laughs. Takes a full five minutes to tell.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

When you have the time - I'm sure I speak for many yet to join - we are all ears !X!X!X!


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

I have had boobs bounced on my head because my 3 female passengers thought my spiky heair felt funny on their boobs lol. I have been flashed several times by my passengers.

But one trip stands out, not sure in a good or a disturbing way you be the judges. ...
So sat night around 9pm I get a ride somewhere in santa monica.
And this midle aged women gets in the car and I realized she was plastered, when I cam to start the ride somehow because of a glitch it took me to the rating screen to rate her.
So before the ride started it finished,
So I figured maybe if I do a good deed and give her a free ride she might invite me in to fluff her pilows lol.
She wouldn't give me an address and insisted that she lived there all her life and she would direct me to her place"ok"
So after going in circles in a 1mile radius for 35 minuts and her starting to get rud I recorded her before pulling over and kicking her out of the car.
Here is the clip


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow - that was not very nice - lucky you recorded it to protect you from allegations

However - I recommend you label it more friendly so you don't be accused of insulting via the title. Very interesting. I wonder if Uber ban this customer. I know they ban drivers for any small discretion but customers really don't get banned. Curious you might say?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Drunk "lady" in an Uber ( say Lady in a young Jerry Lewis voice ) would be more proper.
The "[email protected]" word is very polarizing, and distracts from your video.

Otherwise, you were smart to start recording, who knows what she even remembers the next morning.
When I get back from vacation, I'm installing a dual-camera DVR for the car. Seriously the woman
in your SUV was disturbingly drunk, too much responsibility for a ride-share driver trying to earn an honest buck.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

All it needs is for any litigious client to cry sexual assault and a camera protects you!


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I may have to be a "Glasshole" and actually buy a pair of Google Glass and turn on with every client ( stealthily ).
This option will be 5X more $$$ than the DVR, but at least new eye-glass frames are available for the Google Glass.










View attachment 223


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

It is my understanding that by law your supposed to let the passengers know that they are beeing recorded.


As soon as I kicked her out I e-mailed partnersla and the answer I got was" unfortunately we can't guaranty all passengers are going to be on their best behavior thats why you are able to rate them as well. 
Lol uber tech support at its best


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Art said:


> It is my understanding that by law your supposed to let the passengers know that they are beeing recorded.
> 
> As soon as I kicked her out I e-mailed partnersla and the answer I got was" unfortunately we can't guaranty all passengers are going to be on their best behavior thats why you are able to rate them as well.
> Lol uber tech support at its best


Honestly, your video scared my ass.

I'd much rather be an EX-Uber driver because I recorded an incident than be an EX-con getting out of jail in 15 years because tech-darling Uber looks like an 18 billion dollar golden piñata to those unscrupulous opportunists out there like Vivian Stiviano. Its only a matter of time before someone baits an unsuspecting Uber driver and falsely accuses him of sexual assault in hopes of a large payout from Uber to keep it from going public. In almost EVERY sexual assault case, the burden is on the accused.


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

SVR Pro is a nice app for android phones, however the user is responsible for complying with all local laws.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zeronoiseapps.secretvideorecorderpro


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Any ride where a pretty lady is touchy feel-y. No boobs yet! 

Though yesterday a young girl told me a story about how she flashed a DJ the night before so he'd play Shania Twain. He never did. So I put on Shania. No titties for me though.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> Also definitely illegal to wear while driving


Not in Ca. That woman won her case.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Let's see...

Driving 3 people to Oakland ca when one of the girls decides she wants out of the car and proceeds to try and exit....

Through the sun roof.

That was fun.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Art said:


> I have had boobs bounced on my head because my 3 female passengers thought my spiky heair felt funny on their boobs lol. I have been flashed several times by my passengers.
> 
> But one trip stands out, not sure in a good or a disturbing way you be the judges. ...
> So sat night around 9pm I get a ride somewhere in santa monica.
> ...


Interesting video. You have great patience.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John W said:


> I just wouldn't push it. Some smart ass cop out there.. They love four little words.. "Spirit of the law" which means... Anything they want it to be to fit the situation, to be able to give you a ticket. Even if you do fight it you've got to waste your time and loose even more money.


I agree. I wouldn't push it. What if you accidentally activated the glasses and got pulled over. Some prosecutor subpoenas your net records and proves you were online?

Yea...and the time hassle.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Driving from springfield Virginia to Georgetown during a massive downpour. The trip started out sunny and after one stop where the passenger got a smoothie, a hurricane style rain storm came down. I was driving up the highway at about twenty miles an hour, not trying to crash. Luckily, I have driven in many situations before, but this was a challenge. I was excited I didn't crash.


----------

